# Healthy rbp fly :)



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

I finally made it
















After appx. 12 litters of RBP's I finally have two litters of healthy young fry!
My six piranhas have, as many of you have put it, done like rabbits since their first spawn. But all previous litters have vanished. Some due to unexprienced parents (the dude didn't quite do his job properly), or they have died a dozin at a time of unknown reasons.

I have six piranhas in a 400l tank (I'm a European guy, so I don't know about those gallons you use







, and usually two couples spawn at the same time, I guess the fish-feromones makes them synchronized or something. Anyway I've had them since they were babies, appx 13 months, and they've been trying for 4-5 months or so. It's fun too keep track of all they do, I now know 100% for sure when they are gonna breed now...

I stole this batch of fry after they hatched but long before the egg was consumed, they tend to vanish before that. If I take them too soon, they get polluted by all the dead eggs and die (the orange egg-thing sticks to the dead eggs, and I just can't get them off), and if I'm too late they disappear.

During the 8-9 days since I took them (about 150 was all I took the time to take), about 15 have died... New record









Currently they are in a floating breeding-thingie in the main tank. I'm not too eager to put them in the breading-tank until they are a little bigger, it doesn't seem easy for them to find food in a "large" 50l tank. This tank has been dried for a few weeks now due to a disease, and I was advised to dry it to kill the germs. I've put the filters in the main tank to get the bacteria flora up and running again.

I've read enough on the web to have learned to hatch artemia, have tried and failed both with that and getting the fry to survive, and know pretty much what's best for my pets, but not all is as clear as it should be. Actually I have had *two* other piranhas grow up past what I call "the critical phase", one died because I had to leave for a few weeks, and the other is quite healthy in another floating breeder-thingie (except for a minor bug, it's floating bladder is malfunctioning, so when he relaxes, he is floating face-down, and still he is the sole survivor from last litter).

My questions are:
1) Am I doing the right thing not releasing them in a separate tank? I'm thinking about starting the breeding tank up again, but as I said, I think tey're too small yet. btw: they have enough space in the floating thingie yet, I wouldn't keep them there if they were too large to fit...

2) How much of this artemia-stuff sould I feed them? They just started eating it yesterday, and by now about 80% of them eat (easy to see, the once who eat it get a huuge orange belly)... The thing is, they eat all I give them, and I don't know how it works with these babies. Do they eat until the explode in a sparkling flash or do they stop when they're full?

Oh, unfortionatly no pictures yet... will post when I get my camera...

WolfFace - Brand new sucessfull Norwegian rbp breeder









- All of my local petshop-people have been like "whow... I didn't know piranhas did that!!" and "hey duuude! How did you do that"


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Congrats , Welcome aboard


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the breeding

and nike or mantis will be here soon and answer all your questions


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

ditto on the congrats,and welcome.listen to the breeding team. they know what they,re doing.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Congrats!

Welcome to P-fury, you came to the right place









If you intend on raising the fry, a fry tank is nessesary. They require a fair bit of attention, and there is alot of trail and error involved at first. With too pairs going at once, your gonna have alot af practice :nod:

The water conditions in the parent tank are not really suitable for raising fry, they need some care, and freshwater to help them grow. I would also purchase a sponge filter, and put in the parent tank to build some bacteria. A normal hang-on filter is going to move too much water at first, the fry just kind of float around, as their not able to swim, and your gonna suck up alot of fry.

Have you read through nikes breeding tutorial? It's a good place to start, and we'll be happy to answer additional ?'s you have.

keep us posted









click me


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, thanks for all the great greetings guys









I've been soaking a sponge filter at the main filter's intake for days now, preparing to start the breeder tank again. I will fill the new tank with water from the main tank (mixed with some fresh water) when I start it off. Isn't this the "right" way to do it? I thought the parent's water was the best conditions for the fry...

And Mantis: of course I've read Nikes tutorial, along with lots of other tips and stuff, mostly here on fury... Great site btw!









My fry now swims on it's own, have consumed their eggs and are eating artemia. How much of this stuf sould I give them? I currently have two hatchers, each with 2-3 tea spoons of artemia eggs hatching.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WELCOME

and congrats


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Fanatastic news mate. I know how you are feeling as mine have hatched as well!!!!!1


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome: and CONGRATS


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Do you have the fry in the floating net still? Appox. How many fry do you have? What size is your fry tank you plan on using?

Yeah, when you decide to transfer the eggs into the fry tank, syphon them strait into it, with the parent water. As far as the artemia go, I have not experince with them. All I can suggest, is to feed them very little amounts, a # of times a day.

keep us posted

Good luck


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

I've had them in the breeding tank a few days ago, and they're LOVIN' it! It's appx 150 fry in a 54l tank, and it looks like it's gonna get crowded in a while... Well, let's worry about that later.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Exciting stuff! Do you have access to a camera?

keep us posted


----------

